# 11 week old puppy barks all night in his crate



## Lydiakate31 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi
We have had our 11 week old male vizsla puppy Brodie for 3 weeks and although he settles fine in his crate during the day when we pop out (maximum time for 2 hrs) at night he prefers to sleep on the sofa while we watch TV and then when we crate him around 10.30-11pm he barks and cries and doesn't stop all night long. Although we live in a detached property we worry about the neighbours and also it's having an impact on our own sleep. We have tried putting in an item of my clothing in the crate (as he seems closest to me). We have tried covering the crate (he just pulled blanket in) tried leaving a dull light on and tried leaving the TV on and also tried putting him in there when we naturally seems to fall asleep before we go to bed but this doesn't work either. Can anyone recommend what to try next??? Having a puppy is like having a baby all over again !!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Stunning colour on your boy, very handsome!

I honestly recommend trying to move the crate into your room for a bit as a first first, or moving to sleep next to the crate for a little while. When he starts to stir offer your hand for him to sniff and he should settle down again as he knows you're close. Make sure he doesn't need to go to the toilet though and all his needs are met.

You can eventually move the crate further away and then out of the bedroom but they need to learn gradually that it's safe to be lone in the dark and on their own. It's a scary situation for pups to be in and they need some reassurance. 

Make sure the dog settles and then get in there before the noise starts as once it gets going it's hard to stop as it's self reinforcing! Do not give attention to the dog while it's making noises though which is why it's important to get in there before it starts! This process gets you more sleep as well because the dog won't be making noise all night.

These dogs love to be close to us so it's a slow process to learn that it's ok not to be but it doesn't happen over night unfortunately.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Easy, let him sleep in bed with you! Kidding. Kind of. ;-)

Chilithevizsla gave you good tips!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other than the advise above, I would keep him awake in the late evening. That way I would know he was tired, when I put him in the crate for bedtime.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR is right - a tired V = a happy V - get out the flash light - turn off the tV - take the pup out 4 1/2 hr walk b4 you all go 2 bed !


----------



## Lydiakate31 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who commented. It really is a help as its all new to us. We shall try moving the crate to our room this evening and see how he gets on. We will also try and keep him awake late into the evening so that he is definitely tired before bedtime. 

We did try having him in bed with us once but he was more excited at exploring the room than sleeping haha. 

Cheers guys keep you posted on how he gets on


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Although I'm not a veteran owner of Vizslas, I will share my recent experience. Our pup is 14 weeks old and we also got him At 8 weeks. He did NOT take to his crate as easily as our guy before had. We moved his crate into our room and it took two nights of him whining only a couple of times each night and me placing my hand down near the crate. He was fine after that. We did leave the crate in our room for two weeks. We have had no issues since then, in fact he often puts himself to sleep. I agree...a tired V=a well behaved V=a happy every body!  Good luck!!


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Our girl is 11 weeks old today and she is doing great in her crate. We have it in our room right next to our bed. She can see us and we can see her if she starts to stir or sit up. We had the crate on the other side of the room and she was up all night long. Having the crate next to the bed was the best decision we have made so far. If she sits up or whimpers we just tell her it is all right and lay back down.

She doesn't sleep in the crate during the day she is usually on someone, on the floor or in one of her beds.


----------



## Lydiakate31 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi, we tried the crate in our room Saturday evening. It didn't work instead he barked all night even though he could see me and was right next to the bed. So Sunday night we kept him awake longer than normal and played with him and when it was time for us to go to bed we put him in his crate around 10.30pm. He barked for an hour then remarkably settled till 4.50am when I got up and let him out to the toilet. The same happened last night. So not sure what's happened maybe us wearing him out or maybe he has got used to the crate now but all seems ok. Fingers crossed that lasts. Now to deal with the seperation anxiety when I go upstairs during the day... It's all a steep learning curve eh.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, and remember it's a steep learning curve for the baby, too! It takes some time for them to realize and adjust to the changes, so barking for an hour and then quieting down for the night is a good sign, it shows he's getting it and responding favorably. If he can make it thru to 5 am without a potty walk that's even better, he's a real trooper! 

Now that the crate is in your room, wait until you go to bed to put him in, so he gets the idea that lights out=sleep time for all of you. You might need to verbally reassure him you're there and it's OK, but he'll get that quickly, too.

You didn't mention the "Separation Anxiety" when you go upstairs to work, what are the particulars?


----------



## Lydiakate31 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry maybe I have confused things. As he didn't settle the evening we put the crate in our room we moved it back downstairs and he has had two good nights downstairs sleeping till 4 bar the first 30-60 mins he barks for. 
I don't go upstairs to work I meant in general when I go to the stairs to shower or get washing or for any reason he barks at the stair gate at the bottom of the stairs. And from what I read it's not good for puppies to run up and down stairs due to their joints hence be stair gate. Also we have a toddler and don't want the dog upstairs at the moment. 
Yes he is really good in regards to being toilet trained. So far so good anyways


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine used to bark if they couldn't go to the bathroom with me, so I think your fine. It just takes them a little time to learn boundaries.


----------

